# National Dog Show - winner



## applecruncher (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm a cat person, but I like to watch the National Dog Show.  Saw some of it last week. I love the way those highly trained dogs strut with their handlers :laugh:

For the final category - Best in Show - I liked the Doberman, and the Cavalier.  But the winner was the *Whippet*.  (One of the hosts is actor John O'Hurley, the handsome silver-haired J. Peterman from Seinfeld.)


----------



## StarSong (Nov 28, 2018)

Hubby and I watched the dog show - I kept remarking on how much the announcer put me in mind of J. Peterman.  Didn't realize it was actually him!  LOL  Thanks for the info.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 28, 2018)

I saw it too, AC. I thought the Doberman had the edge, but the Whippet was beautiful too. I'm both a dog and cat lover.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 28, 2018)

John O'Hurley and David Frei talk about the dog show.

[video]https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle/whats-trending/john-ohurley-and-david-frei-talk-2018s-the-national-dog-show-presented-by-purina/vp-BBPTn8R[/video]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks for posting that AC, I didn't get to watch it on TV.  All fine looking dogs, the Dobie was very handsome and the Whippet had beautiful eyes, my nephew has a Whippet and a Cavalier.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 28, 2018)

The Lhasa Apso is pretty when it walks, but OMG all that hair! I wonder how it can see/get thru the day.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 29, 2018)

That whippet is gorgeous!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> The Lhasa Apso is pretty when it walks, but OMG all that hair! I wonder how it can see/get thru the day.



That was one of my favorites. Would need a full time hairdresser for the dog.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 29, 2018)

Watched it also. We are Husky, "bird dog" and "herding" fans. Use to have a mix, Siberian/Malamute, female we name Nikki. She absolutely loved Colorado snow and we really made her look pretty for Christmas. Took a picture of her, me and my wife in front of our house for Christmas cards. She's now gone, as well as the house and living in Colorado, but making plans to return to Colorado.


----------



## Lara (Nov 29, 2018)

I didn't watch the whole show but I did see a young boy showing his beagle. So cute to see them both. He must have only been 12 years old. His hair color matched the orangish-brown spots on his beagle


----------



## StarSong (Nov 29, 2018)

Now I'm in the mood to watch "Best in Show" again.  Hilarious movie and it's why we decided to watch the dog shows when we happened upon them.  In the case of the National Dog Shows and that movie it's hard to tell if art was imitation life or life imitating art.  

If you enjoy tuning in for even a short bit of dog shows, I can highly recommend the movie.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2019)

[h=1]Westminster agility 2019: Talk about an action ‘Verb.’ Border collie wins speediest part of dog show[/h]                 Updated 1:33 AM; Posted Feb 10, 12:15 AM


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 11, 2019)

Wow!!!!!   :clap:  
That Border Collie took my breath away.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 11, 2019)

All  good  doggies  who  couldn't  care  less  who wins what.  Bless 'em.


----------

